# Kliche 1uf BP



## delayed (Apr 3, 2022)

Any issues with using BP caps for all the 1uf caps?


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 3, 2022)

The ones around the charge pump? I feel like they should definitely be polarized and also 10uF instead of 1uF as in the original Klon.


----------



## delayed (Apr 3, 2022)

I show seven 1uf caps on the BOM


----------



## delayed (Apr 12, 2022)

Bump.  To see if bipolar matters?


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 12, 2022)

delayed said:


> Bump.  To see if bipolar matters?



I believe they are film caps. Nope! I’m a dope! 

Although you can use bipolar selectors or film caps there.


----------

